# [SOLVED][NOTEBOOK][X11] startx i czarny ekran

## R3B3L

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.

Mój problem polega na tym że nie mogę uruchomić Xorg'a z ustawionym driverem na intel, i810. X'y uruchamiają się tylko z driverem vesa.

W momencie gdy chcę uruchomić X'y z driverem intela (x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 w wersji 2.3.1-r2) po wpisaniu startx pojawia się tylko czarny ekran, w logach nie widzę błędów, ale na ekranie nic się nie pokazuje.

```

X.Org X Server 1.4.2

Release Date: 11 June 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux notebook 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 #3 SMP Tue Jun 17 22:29:46 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 17 June 2008  10:59:41PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 18 08:44:16 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81945a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 1071,8011 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card 1071,8011 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card 1071,8011 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3582 card 1071,8011 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3582 card 1071,8011 rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1071,8011 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:01:0: chip 8086,4223 card 8086,1001 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1071,8011 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:04:0: chip 104c,ac50 card c400,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1071,8011 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0802 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (1:4:0), (1,2,5), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xa0000000 - 0xa3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev 2, Mem @ 0xb0000000/27, 0xf0000000/19, I/O @ 0xe000/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device rev 2, Mem @ 0x20000000/27, 0x28000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x28080000 - 0x280803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x28080000 - 0x280803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x28000000 - 0x2807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x28080000 - 0x280803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x28000000 - 0x2807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.3.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

        965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, Intel Integrated Graphics Device

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset 852GM/855GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x28080000 - 0x280803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x28000000 - 0x2807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x28080000 - 0x280803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x28000000 - 0x2807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 1  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 1  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 1  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

        [36] 1  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [37] 1  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 855GME

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "852GM/855GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xB0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF0000000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32576 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVODDC_D" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "sil164"

(II) LoadModule: "sil164"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sil164.so

(II) Module sil164: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "DVOI2C_E" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "DVOI2C_E:SIL164 TMDS Controller" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x768

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 128 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 32636 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 1   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

        [1] 1   0       0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x27ffffff (0x27f00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000800 - 0xe00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0080600 - 0xf00806ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xf0080400 - 0xf00805ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x28080000 - 0x280803ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xfebff000 - 0xfebff3ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x28000000 - 0x2807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0x20000000 - 0x27ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 1  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [18] 1  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] 1  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [20] 1  0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IS[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e23f (0x40) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [36] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [37] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [38] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B](B)

        [39] 1  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [40] 1  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 104704 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 418812 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer mapped by ddx driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression enabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 131072 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1536 pages failed

        (Cannot allocate memory)

(WW) intel(0): Allocation error, framebuffer compression disabled

(WW) intel(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 10 pages failed

        (Cannot allocate memory)

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xf0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xb0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xb2000000, handle = 0xb2000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xb3000000, handle = 0xb3000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xb4000000, handle = 0xb4000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xb5000000, handle = 0xb5000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xb0000000,0x8000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31457280 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x01fdf000 (pgoffset 8159)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x01fe0000 (pgoffset 8160)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x01fe4000 (pgoffset 8164)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x01fe5000 (pgoffset 8165)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x01fe9000 (pgoffset 8169)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 5 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 6 at 0x03000000 (pgoffset 12288)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 7 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 8 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00027fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00028000-0x01e27fff: exa offscreen (30720 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fdf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01fdf000-0x01fdffff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x000000001d13e000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe0000-0x01fe3fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x000000001d294000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe4000-0x01fe4fff: Core cursor (4 kB, 0x000000001db3c000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe5000-0x01fe8fff: ARGB cursor (16 kB, 0x000000001160c000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x01fe9000-0x01fe9fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x000000001da2a000 physical

)

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x02ffffff: front buffer (10240 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x03000000-0x03ffffff: back buffer (10240 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x04ffffff: depth buffer (10240 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x06ffffff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x08000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 10

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 203

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 5

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 6

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 7

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 8

(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xde91b000 at 0xb7bd8000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Closed DRM master.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        Option          "DRI"           "true"

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

#       Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.5.5 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 17 Jun 2008 18:30:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk gtk2 iconv ipv6 isdnlog laptop midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by R3B3L on Mon Jun 23, 2008 7:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## magnum_pl

Wtam. To moj xorg.conf 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "AIGLX"   "true"

   

   

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   Option   "NoPM"   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

#   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

#   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

#   Load   "record"

#   Load    "drm"

   Load    "synaptics"

   Load    "i2c"

   Load   "int10"

   

SubSection "extmod"

    Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option  "XkbLayout" "pl" 

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

#   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

#   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPs/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Resolution" "400"

#   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

#   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.04"

#   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

#   Option   "Buttons" "5"

#   Option   "BautRate" "9600"

#   Option   "SampleRate" "15"

   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

#   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

#   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

#   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

 

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

#   Option        "DPMS"

   

   DisplaySize   240 180 # 108 DPI @ 1024x768

    

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

# The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "i810"

#   VendorName  "All"

#   BoardName   "All"

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "on"

   VideoRam    65536

   Option       "VBERestore" "True"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

      SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768"

      EndSubSection

#   Option   "AddARGBLXVisuals"   "true"

   

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group   0   

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

zainstaluj sobie xf86-video-i810

----------

## R3B3L

niestety Twój config nic nie zmienił  :Sad: 

dalej jest to samo. po wpisaniu startx widać uruchamiające się X, ekran mrugnie 2 razy a później już tylko czarny ekran, brak kursora, tapety.

Po kontrolce od dysku i liście procesów widać że wszystko dalej się uruchamia, ale na ekranie nic nie widać.

mam zaistalowane xf86-video-i810 w wersji 2.3.1-r2, kernel skonfigurowany zgodnie z instrukcją http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml.

w momencie gdy ustawię:

```

Driver      "vesa"

```

wszystko uruchamia się porawnie, ale bez akceleracji nawet mplayer filmu nie odtworzy  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam rebel

----------

## magnum_pl

Taki mialem ustawiony kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

```

----------

## mistix

Spróbuj zainstalować stabilne stery lub starsze być może te nowe nie pasują do Twojego typu grafy.

----------

## R3B3L

już wiem że to nie jest wina konfiguracji xorg'a, uruchomiłem knoppixa 5.1 (on bez problemu odpala dri ze sterownikiem intela) skopiowałem configa i dalej jest ten sam efekt. 

Muszę zobaczyć czy dobrze kernel skonfigurowałem, ale to dopieo wieczorem jak z pracy wrócę.

 *Quote:*   

> Spróbuj zainstalować stabilne stery lub starsze być może te nowe nie pasują do Twojego typu grafy.

 

już próbowałem, odpalałem wszystkie wersje z portage które dały się skompilować w gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mistix

A chwila chwila .xinitrc masz dobrze skonfigurowane ? Może on nie ma rozkazu do odpalania jakiegoś WM ? I stąd mignie tylko 2 razy i zostanie czarny ekran.

----------

## R3B3L

 *Quote:*   

> A chwila chwila .xinitrc masz dobrze skonfigurowane ? Może on nie ma rozkazu do odpalania jakiegoś WM ? I stąd mignie tylko 2 razy i zostanie czarny ekran.

 

Jak już mówiłem, w momencie gdy zmienię sterownik na vesa to wszystko startuje poprawnie, uruchamia się wm (kde).

Gdy wystartuję z sterownikiem i810 to ekran jest czarny, ale bez problemu mogę się podpiąć przez x11vnc do tej uruchomionej sessji X. Widzę uruchomione kde.

----------

## R3B3L

Z niewiadomych mi przyczyn nie udało mi się odpalić innych sterowników niż 1.7.4.

Konfiguracja pozostała ta sama, ale przy sterownikach innych niż wyżej wspomniany, występuje efekt który opisywałem w tym temacie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

